# Heading for divorce



## AnnieC (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't believe all the crap we managed to get through and this is what we come down to. Long time together but a short marriage, such a cliche. Told me he's sure he wants a divorce.:scratchhead:
Life goes on


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that is the end result. Hopefully there is at least some little comfort in having clarity of where you're headed... at least... doesn't make it any easier, I can imagine.


----------



## jason29927 (Aug 1, 2011)

AnnieC, for what it's worth, I told my wife I was sure on Easter Sunday and by the first week of June I was asking to go to MC. If you still love him, give him a little time. These things take time (especially for men, where the emotional impact may come slower than for a woman).


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Have either of you filed? Or is this still in the talking about divorce stage?


----------



## AnnieC (Aug 1, 2011)

Not filed for yet but I have made an appointment with a solicitor.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

jason29927 said:


> AnnieC, for what it's worth, I told my wife I was sure on Easter Sunday and by the first week of June I was asking to go to MC. If you still love him, give him a little time. These things take time (especially for men, where the emotional impact may come slower than for a woman).


Why were you sure? What changed? Are you guys ok now?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

AnnieC said:


> Not filed for yet but I have made an appointment with a solicitor.


Then start with the 180, start separating finances. Is OW married or has a boyfriend? If so, start exposing the A to her betrayed partner. This may or may not snap him out of the fog, it's hard to tell. But you need to show him that you are no one's second choice or fall back plan. Like the 180 says, do not beg or pursue him. Do the 180 to strengthen yourself and help you start detaching from him.


----------



## Ember (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------

